# Medical Marijuana for Lyme Disease



## MikeHarrington (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, this past summer I was diagnosed with Lyme Disease. My doctor has told me that in my particular case, it's not curable, it's only treatable. There are plenty of side effects, but the worst are migraines, SEVERE anxiety, nausea, arthritis, brain fog, severe random body pains, and vision problems. I've smoked marijuana for quite a while, but I noticed that now when I smoke sativa strains I get pretty bad anxiety attacks where I think my heart is going to give out. I haven't really tried any indica strains, does anybody out there have Lyme or any advice for me?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2013)

my brother has had it for 25 years, good luck to you mike, i would definitely go with some heavy indica


----------

